# countertops refinish



## painterdude (Jun 18, 2008)

anyone have any experiece with these kits that refinish laminate counters. Have had a few questions and have no answers for my young customer. Any thoughts?


----------



## PressurePros (May 6, 2007)

I've experimented with the Gianni kits. Awesome. Good for beginners.


----------



## painterdude (Jun 18, 2008)

thanks, anyone have any more? Doing lots of work for active Air Force folks(we live near Shaw AFB) and they have lots of questions. Always looking for way's to save these kids some money.


----------

